# Wood Smoker



## dukeedwards (May 6, 2010)

I was going to try and build a smoker to smoke some fish, but I have limited supplies to do it with. Once thing I have plenty of is OSB (the stuff like plywood, but a little different). If I use this as my smoker box, is there any issues with it? I am going to use Alder to burn and create heat and smoke with, but just have the box out of OSB. I wasn't sure if it would give off toxins or anything. I don't think it will since it isn't burning, but figured I would ask to see if anyone had any thought.


----------



## Riich (Nov 22, 2008)

http://www.hotspotoutdoors.com/forum/ub ... ost2245229


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

what temp do you plan on running at??? usually with fish its a pretty low temp. are you going to cold smoke(just smoke, no heat) or cook the fish ask you smoke? OSB should work fine for fish . I don't have a pic but with my smokehouse,

i made a simple box design
i used a propane burner from a turkey fryer for the heat source
lined the inside with 1/2 inch wood strips with notches cut in them and used oak dowels to hang meat. you can also put 2 dowels in seperate notches an use and over rack to set something on. 
I then found a spot in my yard used 4 big patio bricks to put the smoker on. 
I sealed the door with an over gasket and sealed the roof with high temp foam. I take and wrap a blanket around the bottom when i am smoking to keep the heat. thats pretty much it. If you want to keep it small, make it about the size of and outhouse. If you want it big go for about permanent fishhouse size.


----------

